# Help transporting rescue rats from Swindon



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

Is there anyone out there who could help four lovely female rats travel from Swindon to Nottingham. Is anyone planning a trip to Nottingham any time soon who would like to help these girls come live with me? They were given up to a rescue and are being fostered at the moment. They have had no interest and I want to give them a nice new home but I can't travel that far. 

If there was someone who could possibly help I'd be very grateful  
I hope there's some rattie lovers out there who can help!

Thanks for readin'


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

are theses the rats from preloved??? I'm in Leeds and can help transport around this area


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

If your register with fancy rats forum there is a "rat train section" for things like this. But if you can get help from members on here that would be great. I can't unfortunately. 
Good luck hope it works out for you and ratties.


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Blade 100, I'm going to do that now  It's not the rats from Leeds, these are different ones from further South. The person who has the Leeds rats are away until next week. 

Thanks for the replies!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

If the babies are all mixed sexes and are 6 weeks old the females will be pregnant  so if you do take on those others I'd be getting prepared for any or all the females to give birth. Think it takes 23 days from the day of conception to day of birth.

Oh and the transport request is in the community chat section near the bottom.


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

Yep I've considered the chance of pregnant babies which I hope isn't the case and they have been seperated. I'll not hear anything until the end of this week. 

Thanks for the offer of help Hazelanddan!!  I'm going to travel to Nottingham but that's the absolute furthest I can go for the Swindon girls. I think it's because they're coming up to a year old that people aren't interested but I have 5 girls of a similar age so it doesn't bother me. I'm waiting to hear back from the girl who has them to see if she can come to Nottingham. If not I'd need help between Swindon and Nottingham if there are any lovely people out there who can do that trip???

Xx


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

All being well I've sorted transport  yay.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Excellent news :thumbup:


----------

